# New Year and Healthy Food again



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Well i think it is that time of year again!

After christmas of overeating and a holiday of pure junk food, i think it is time for the green juices again and healthy food only...

Banned items in our house, from this day forward....

Chocolate, crisps, sweets, buns and cakes :?

Anyone else on the usual healthy start to the year?

Karen


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep - me Karen 

Need to lose about a stone so all that kind of food is banned from my house too. And beer :evil: :evil: :evil:

Luckily, I'm normally such a pig that when I do start eating like a normal person the weight just drops off me!!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Ditto - put on half a stone over Christmas, now cutting down on food, portions, and going for a long walk every evening after work


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

do a search for Martin's (Head-Ed) post on the _OFF-Topic
"losing weight in 2006, league table"_ or something like this

We've done this last year between January and July with super results 

Good luck all


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ps, here it is. You will find loads of good tips 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... eight+2006


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Yep, now running home from the office (bit fricking cold at the moment mind) and only eating a combination of salad, new potatoes, fish and chicken for dinner.

Getting a bit boring now to be honest, but honestly feeling better for it. Or maybe it's the Actimel, hmm! Also cut back a lot on the booze, 2007 is a year of essential drinking only, no more lunchtime pints or the beer when i get home, just evian now!

Not sure how long this'll keep going mind!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good show Johnny  How much weight do you want to shed?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Have any of you been watching the programe 'you are what you eat' Tuesday nights at 8pm ch4?  . Unbelivable the junk some people eat and the quantity also!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Have any of you been watching the programe 'you are what you eat' Tuesday nights at 8pm ch4?  . Unbelivable the junk some people eat and the quantity also!


I've stopped watching theese programs ages ago. I know all of this and more from my clients.

I have one (new) client who weighs 20 st and has a blood pressure of 185:119  
We do 1/2 hour od walking (treadmill) and 1/2 hour of low resistance exercises; NO over head work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Have any of you been watching the programe 'you are what you eat' Tuesday nights at 8pm ch4?  . Unbelivable the junk some people eat and the quantity also!


My Favourite programme, this actually spurrs me on and gets me motivated.
You think you eat unhealthily until you see just what some people eat :?

I think i really would like to cut out all the e's and sugar in food and salt and preservatives as we all know all contribute to cancer these days.
I have cut out totally ready meals for around 6 months now, and i am home cooking everything, but it takes so bloody long to do :roll:

I do try to eat more fish, but i find fish a little bland and do not know what quite to do with it :?

I will try to keep this up anyway.
We will have to motivate each other! 

karen


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Have any of you been watching the programe 'you are what you eat' Tuesday nights at 8pm ch4?  . Unbelivable the junk some people eat and the quantity also!
> ...


With this high blood pressure he should be taking medication!! I thought mine at 140 over 95 was high before but he is going mad!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


How often did I tell you that you can relax :-*

But this man is getting sorted. He actually had a few Reiki sessions with me which helped tremendously


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Good show Johnny  How much weight do you want to shed?


No specific figure in mind, don't even know what i weigh exactly, no scales in the flat! Just need to get fitter and try and lose the 'investment' i made over three years at uni... :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Johnnywb said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Good show Johnny  How much weight do you want to shed?
> ...


I see. Pizza and beer investment?

Well, check out this thread for loads of tips  
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... eight+2006

Oh, and the very best of luck to you [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Johnnywb said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


yep that's the one! Living by a 24 hour Macdonald's and working in a 'sociable' industry hasn't helped, so it was time to do something about it!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Even by cutting back on the smallest of things on a daily basis you can see some good results also if you do a little exercise too.

Think positive and enjoy healthy eating johnnwb 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Johnnywb said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Johnnywb said:
> ...


I didn't know they existed? Our's closes at 9pm :roll:


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Yep! Haven't had a kebab for ages :lol: It's hilarious, you go to the 'walk to' and order, but you can only get large extra value meals and only certain ones, it's not a full menu. Every Friday or Saturday i've been someone's there kicking off that they can't just order chips or that they don't want the drink, it's quite funny to see the same thing every week!

Being good now tho, only had one this year!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

3 lbs off for me this week


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

AidenL said:


> 3 lbs off for me this week


Well done Aiden 8).


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Johnnywb said:


> Yep! Haven't had a kebab for ages :lol: It's hilarious, you go to the 'walk to' and order, but you can only get large extra value meals and only certain ones, it's not a full menu. Every Friday or Saturday i've been someone's there kicking off that they can't just order chips or that they don't want the drink, it's quite funny to see the same thing every week!
> 
> *Being good now tho, only had one this year!*


Keep it up 8)



Dotti said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > 3 lbs off for me this week
> ...


Second


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you ladies 

Had some fajitas today, probably weighed 3 lbs all in


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Thank you ladies
> 
> Had some fajitas today, probably weighed 3 lbs all in


That's not a problem. You need to cut your calorific intake by 3500 kcals per week to lose 1 lb in body weight. Provided you do this, enjoy your fajitas


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you ladies
> ...


I did enjoy them 8)

Walking 45 minutes 5 nights per week now too, that should help


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Super!! That's your cardio training sorted. [smiley=smash.gif] 
What are you doing for weight training? Ideally you should do this twice per week


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Errr, nothing, just situps with an ab-flex thingy


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

AidenL said:


> Walking 45 minutes 5 nights per week now too, that should help


Ah, hope that is power walking! 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Walking 45 minutes 5 nights per week now too, that should help
> ...


It sure is, well, in disguise - fast walk, but not swinging my arms all around the place :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


How about using weights (5 lb bags of potatoes will do) while doing squats, lunges, chest press (can be done on the floor), shoulder press, bicep curls and bent-over row tp work all major muscle groups?



AidenL said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


  Fast walking ain't no power walking


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Get those arms swinging with some weights and keep it consistant!  :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


You are trying to kill me, ain'tcha? :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Get those arms swinging with some weights and keep it consistant!  :wink:


And you are also trying to kill me !


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

AidenL said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Get those arms swinging with some weights and keep it consistant!  :wink:
> ...


Hehe  NO way . Also good for your lungs and breathing and if you do it at night, you get a good nosey in peoples houses with thier lights on and curtains undrawn too AND get so see what neighbours have new cars up their drives  :wink: .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I'm just doing what I do with my clients: give advice.
The only difference is, I work out together with my clients: keeps me fit


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> I'm just doing what I do with my clients: give advice.
> The only difference is, I work out together with my clients: keeps me fit


I bet Aiden would love that with you dani  :wink: 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just doing what I do with my clients: give advice.
> ...


I would make him use heavy weights and loads of reps :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 :lol: I knew it! You cheeky woman  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Yeah, good isn't it


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Pmsl ! :lol: I'm liking the reps bit !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


So just for you: 3 sets of 25 reps of everything. This obviously needs to be no more than 50% of the 1RM

Oh, and I went back to pyramiding today ,,, and aching all over


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


You need a massage ! :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I need stretches!!!!! And my muscles were aching a lot more today ,,, and still do; outch :? 
I'm back in the gym on Wednesday for more


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Glutton for punishment !


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

What does everyone use as their motivation? Sat here now thinking i can't be bothered to run home later, but come 6ish, i know i'll still do it!

And if it's any consolation, i still hurt from playing rugby on Saturday, first game in two years due to injury, came through unscathed (well apart from bumps and bruises) very happy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Glutton indeed 

Oh, did you know we have a village called Glutton about 20 miles east of here? And Glutton Bridge is right next to it. The roads there are fantastic 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I didn't know that :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


And ,,,, big surprise ,,,, there is a super pub not far from Glutton Bridge :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Just perfect ! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Isn't it just :roll: 
So just make sure you come to my next cruise


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I'll be afraid to - you'll either have me wrecked from working out or hobbling in heels !  :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


You're o.k. I'm gentle with my clients at first ,,, especially if they work out at my gym here.
As for the heels; ah well, you see
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I only ever drive in trainers, so you'll be safe


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Ah, the gentle touch ! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Only at the beginning; the hard workout follows later :twisted: :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


You are talking about training? :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Fitness training, yup


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Drat, burst my bubble there :roll:



:lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I feel sorry for that bubble :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I'll reinflate it later !  8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


as long as it noe bubble wrap :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


If it was actually bubble wrap, you could be sure someone wouldn't be able to resist popping it :lol: - like Pringles, once you pop, you can't stop !


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Aiden, why wasn't you out there this morning giving it some up 2,3,4 down 2,3,4  :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Aiden, why wasn't you out there this morning giving it some up 2,3,4 down 2,3,4  :wink:


I was too sleepy   :lol:

Bed was cosy ! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


or cashew nuts!! I can't resist cashew nuts :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Nuts, dry roasted for me


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Have been back a few weeks and myself and Tony have lost weight already 

ADUKI BEAN STEW [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] ADUKI BEAN STEW!!

Yippee for Gillian McKeith!

Now back to 8 and half stone, i am happy again.....

This healthly eating does give you loads of energy as well..

Karen


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I prefer ordinary, FATTY, salted peanuts


----------

